# Republic 14 S



## mxr662 (Jan 1, 2020)

Got this home almost a year ago. Got a very good deal on Craigslist due to the lead screw and power feed not working. Came with steady rest, import CXA, several tool holders, three jaw, four jaw, and an Acurite DRO new in the box.









The oily varnish was jamming up the shifting mechanism. 






Glad the issue was not in this gearbox, did have to make a gasket.





Temporary wood bracket for VFD while figuring out the control wiring and how to use the
 existing magnetic brake.





Motor bearings were a bit noisy, that was a hefty motor to get in and out. Nice how it 
swings out.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 1, 2020)

Great machine!!


----------



## Dabbler (Jan 1, 2020)

-- you will love it!


----------



## Silverbullet (Jan 1, 2020)

Great find , glad it was an easy fix. Upgrade for sure.


----------



## Martin W (Jan 1, 2020)

Well done
Cheers
Martin


----------



## pontiac428 (Jan 6, 2020)

Nice Fluke 88...

I'm curious to hear what you have to say about the Republic.  I have a big Lagun from the same time period that is an impeccable piece of workmanship, and that's got me warm to the idea of a Republic lathe.  I don't have anybody that owns one to ask, so would you mind giving a brief review of your thoughts on the machine?


----------



## middle.road (Jan 6, 2020)

And a Foot Brake too! -nice....


----------

